# Where is Rhosgobel?



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2003)

I've always had this notion that Rhosgobel was not far from Beorn's house, or at least somewhere in that area of Rhovanion.

Karen Wynn Fonstad's map confirms my opinion (perhaps I got my opinion from her atlas in the first place?)

The map in the Hobbit does not show Rhosgobel at all.

Now Gandalf says in _The Hobbit; ***** Lodgings_:



> "That is Mr. Baggins, a hobbit of good family and unimpeachable reputation," said Gandalf. Bilbo bowed. He had no hat to take off, and was painfully conscious of his many missing buttons. "I am a wizard," continued Gandalf. "I have heard of you, if you have not heard of me; but perhaps you have heard of my good cousin Radagast *who lives near the Southern borders of Mirkwood*?"



Southern borders? Is miss Fonstad mistaken or did Tolkien change his mind about the position of Rhosgobel later on? If Radagast lived "near the Southern borders of Mirkwood" wouldn't that be a bit dangerous, given the vicinity of Dol Guldur?

http://www.aragorn-legolas.5u.com/map7.jpg


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 8, 2003)

k i cant find a pic right now, but its inbetween Mirkwood and Lothloíen as far as my knowlegde dictates  (i went all funny talk )


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 8, 2003)

The index in Unfinished Tales defines it as "at the edge of Mirkwood near the Carrock."
But that doesn't make much sense either. Surely Beorn (who denied knowing Radagast or Gandalf) would have been aware of such a place, especially if it was close to the Carrock. The map in UT doesn't show it. A puzzlement, no?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 9, 2003)

Beorn does know Radagast so that makes it less strange and more likely that Rhosgobel is near the Carrock.



> "Yes; not a bad fellow as wizards go, I believe. I used to see him now and again," said Beorn. "Well, now I know who you are, or who you say you are. What do you want?"



Olorin, thanks for providing that entry from the Index of UT.
Either Gandalf was mistaken in the Hobbit (and therefore J.R.R. was mistaken or changed his mind later on) or Christopher Tolkien was mistaken in the index.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

whoops! you are right, ithrynluin, Beorn did say that.....I must be slipping.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 11, 2003)

*Yes*

Was it not found abandoned in LOTR?

Did the nine not go there?

Im searching my memory there...i dont have a copy to hand.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright, I've learned that the entry in the UT Index could be, and probably was Tolkien's last opinion on the matter of Rhosgobel.
So Rhosgobel IS near the Carrock and not at the Southern borders of Mirkwood.


----------

